# Family walking stick business - going out of business sales



## littleknife (Jun 30, 2013)

For 7 years now, I have been a return customer of a small, family operated walking and hiking stick making business called Wilderness Walkers.

They make traditional walking and hiking sticks, canes and shepherd's staves from local woods like hickory, dogwood, sassafras, sumac, oaks, pines, eastern red cedar, and occasionally from walnut, hawthorne and other woods. They are very nice people and a pleasure to deal with.

While purchasing some sticks a couple of weeks ago from them, I learned that they are going out of business.

http://stores.ebay.com/Wilderness-Walkers?_trksid=p2047675.l2563

I like their sticks very much and just wanted to let people know about the great value of their sticks. Now they are sold at discounted prices.

IMHO the quality of their sticks is excellent.

Disclosure: I am not related to the people of Wilderness Walkers, and do not have any financial or other interest in recommending them.


----------



## Paul2281 (Apr 10, 2013)

littleknife said:


> For 7 years now, I have been a return customer of a small, family operated walking and hiking stick making business called Wilderness Walkers.
> 
> They make traditional walking and hiking sticks, canes and shepherd's staves from local woods like hickory, dogwood, sassafras, sumac, oaks, pines, eastern red cedar, and occasionally from walnut, hawthorne and other woods. They are very nice people and a pleasure to deal with.
> 
> ...


A couple of nice ones I`d like to get...


----------



## littleknife (Jun 30, 2013)

Paul2281 said:


> A couple of nice ones I`d like to get...


I bought and received 3 more of their sticks this week.

The price was the same or cheaper than what you would pay for the Chinese-made softwood (bianbai wood) sticks many internet retailers (e.g. Amazon) are flooded with now, and the quality as well as the strength of the Wilderness Walkers sticks is much-much better.

If you like them, get them while you can.


----------



## littleknife (Jun 30, 2013)

I just saw that some new sticks were listed. These might be the very last of their inventory - at well discounted prices.


----------

